# la felicità / felicità



## vallery

Ciao a tutti! 
A volte vedo che le parole _sensibilità, necessità, possibilità_ ecc vengono scritte senza l'articolo. Nel seguente contesto è corretto scrivere _felicità_ senza articolo? 

_Nessuno interroga la felicità.
Ci illudiamo di conoscere le facce che ha._


----------



## Mutti57

In questo caso io l'articolo lo reputo necessario.


----------



## fabinn

Sì sì, l'articolo ci vuole, non è corretto scrivere _felicità_ senza articolo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

solitamente per le entità astratte e ideali si pone sempre l'articolo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Mah, non credo che basti la distinzione ente astratto o meno.
In questa frase il verbo "interrogare" "personalizza" la felicità, quasi fosse un essere umano che dà delle risposte, per questo ci vuole l'articolo. L'articolo si potrebbe omettere quando è soggetto o quando è considerato uno stato d'animo, una sensazione:

"felicità è un bicchiere di vino, con un panino..." 

o "l'amore causa felicità o dolore".... 

In quest'ultimo caso, e volendo mantenere un senso assoluto delle due sensazioni, io l'articolo non lo metterei né davanti a "felicità" né davanti a "dolore".

Ma in:

"prendere un pastiglia per alleviare il dolore/aumentare la felicità" sì, perché è *quel *dolore o *quella *felicità specifica.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Giusto, per alcune cose, però comunque credo che, come tutti gli enti astratti, quando io li indico con articolo, indico non l'evento particolare, ma quello universale, l'idea platonica, insomma. Senza articolo diventa più generico, sfumato. 

La ricerca della felicità. 
Felicità è una bella parola.


----------



## francisgranada

Sono d'accordo con Ursu-Lab, aggiungerei solo che anche la continuazione del verso, cioè "_Ci illudiamo di conoscere le facce che ha" _la concretizza, quindi qui non stiamo parlando sulla felicità nel senso di un _fenomeno _generale  ...


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ...Felicità è una bella parola.



Questo esempio secondo me qui no vale ... Posso anche dire: _cane _è una bella parola, _casa _è una bella parola, _Cosimo _è una bella parola ecc....


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Appunto, francis, l'astrattezza/concretezza di un ente è relativo alla felicità come al cane (c'è il cane, o come potrebbe dire platone la Caninità, e c'è il cane che sta a casa mia...)


----------



## ursu-lab

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Appunto, Francis, l'astrattezza/concretezza di un ente è relativo alla felicità come al cane (c'è il cane, o come potrebbe dire Platone la Caninità, e c'è il cane che sta a casa mia...)



No, Francis voleva dire che nella frase in questione "XY è una bella parola",  la parola XY va sempre senza articolo sia essa un cane, un cornetto o un'unghia o qualsiasi parola presa a caso dal dizionario della lingua italiana, perché viene intesa nella sua valenza di *lemma*, cioè ha lo stesso valore di un *nome proprio* ("Maria è un bel nome"). L'astrattezza in questo caso non c'entra e Platone è meglio non scomodarlo. 

"Bicicletta" e "falangetta" sono delle belle parole, mi piacciono un sacco le parole che finiscono per -etta... 
La "bicicletta" è una bella parola


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Vallery 

Ho notato che (come avviene per altri nomi astratti: "amore", "odio", etc.) si potrebbe tentare una basilare classificazione che tiene conto delle condizioni/situazioni in cui viene espresso lo stato/sentimento di felicità (/amore/odio):

- Se esprime un concetto di felicità generica: non vuole l'articolo
   "_Provava felicità_"  (sentimento di felicità in generale/generico)

- Se esprime il concetto di felicità in assoluto: vuole l'articolo 
   "_La felicità non esiste_" (il concetto assoluto di felicità)

- Se esprime il concetto di felicità relativa: vuole l'articolo
   "Provava, per la prima volta, _la felicità di correre _a piedi nudi sull'erba" (la felicità relativa a quel preciso momento)


----------



## ursu-lab

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Vallery
> 
> Ho notato che (come avviene per altri nomi astratti: "amore", "odio", etc.) si potrebbe tentare una basilare classificazione che tiene conto delle condizioni/situazioni in cui viene espresso lo stato/sentimento di felicità (/amore/odio):
> 
> - Se esprime un concetto di felicità generica: non vuole l'articolo
> "_Provava felicità_"  (sentimento di felicità in generale/generico)
> 
> - Se esprime il concetto di felicità in assoluto: vuole l'articolo
> "_La felicità non esiste_" (il concetto assoluto di felicità)
> 
> - Se esprime il concetto di felicità relativa: vuole l'articolo
> "Provava, per la prima volta, _la felicità di correre _a piedi nudi sull'erba" (la felicità relativa a quel preciso momento)


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sottoscrivo anch'io, in linea di massima


----------



## vallery

Grazie mille a tutti! 

Vallery


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja.

Anch'io apprezzo  la scelta degli esempi. Quello che mi lascia un po' dubbioso è invece la qualificazione che dai -- nei primi due casi -- del "concetto". Non mi sembra molto nitida, per uno straniero che studia l'italiano, la differenza fra "felicità generica" e "felicità in assoluto". Ci penserò un po' su anch'io. 

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Giorgio  e ammetto di avere avuto lo stesso dubbio.
Il mio pensiero è questo (sono sicura che troverai la forma più corretta per definire i casi):

"Concetto di felicità generica": avrei inteso indicare i casi in cui la parola "felicità" è usata in forma indipendente da cause contingenti: il motivo di tale felicità non è "qualificato" o "specificato", nella frase, da nessuna affermazione successiva:
- Provava felicità. [Punto]

"Concetto di felicità assoluto": per indicare i casi in cui la parola "felicità" è usata come concezione astratta di uno stato d'animo non riconducibile a nessuna situazione contingente (né generica e indipendente da cause, in quanto non specificate nella nostra frase; né relativa e dipendente da cause in quanto specificate nella frase):
- La felicità non è di questo mondo. [Astrazione]

Grazie


----------



## webfarer

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Vallery
> 
> Ho notato che (come avviene per altri nomi astratti: "amore", "odio", etc.) si potrebbe tentare una basilare classificazione che tiene conto delle condizioni/situazioni in cui viene espresso lo stato/sentimento di felicità (/amore/odio):
> 
> - Se esprime un concetto di felicità generica: non vuole l'articolo
> "_Provava felicità_" (sentimento di felicità in generale/generico)
> 
> - Se esprime il concetto di felicità in assoluto: vuole l'articolo
> "_La felicità non esiste_" (il concetto assoluto di felicità)
> 
> - Se esprime il concetto di felicità relativa: vuole l'articolo
> "Provava, per la prima volta, _la felicità di correre _a piedi nudi sull'erba" (la felicità relativa a quel preciso momento)



Molto più semplicemente (senza tirare in ballo la distinzione tra nomi astratti e non):

- I nomi comuni (sostantivi) vogliono generalmente l'articolo (orripilante l'uso purtroppo comune dell'omissione dell'articolo del tipo; "_Ci andrò settimana prossima_") tranne che in specifiche occasioni, a differenza dei nomi propri che non lo vogliono; 
- L'uso dell'articolo determinativo determina (appunto) la unicità o la specificità della parola (nella frase "_La felicità non esiste_" il verbo si riferisce ad una sola cosa ben precisa);
- L'omissione dell'articolo determinativo è consentito se si vuole indicare una genericità della frase (come appunto il corretto esempio "_Provava felicità_" dove la causa stessa della felicità non è specificabile o irrilevante e quindi la parola assume un significato meno specifico e più generale).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che siano state fatte considerazioni molto interessanti. Credo pure che, a differenza di quanto è accaduto per altre lingue (penso all'inglese, per esempio), il problema della "presenza vs. assenza d'articolo" sia stato oggetto, in Italia, di minore investigazione rispetto ad altri paesi. Negli ambienti della didattica dell'inglese come lingua straniera è comune parlare di "articolo zero" per indicare il puro riferimento alla nozione evocata dal sostantivo così come ce lo fornisce il vocabolario della lingua. ll fatto stesso che sia sorta una _categoria della descrizione_ grammaticale (l'articolo zero, appunto) ha contribuito a forgiare una sensibilità particolarmente accesa intorno al problema. Non mi risulta che qualcosa del genere si sia mai manifestato nella pratica glottodidattica italiana, né nei testi scolastici di grammatica italiana, dove, al più, si accenna alla "assenza" di articolo, senza cercare di capire se questa "assenza" non sia per caso, ancorché nella sua inconsistenza grafica e fonica, un preciso segnale inviato dal parlante, in modo non dissimile da quello che accade con gli articoli -- definiti o non definiti che siano. 
Non mancano certo gli elenchi e le tassonomie (montagne, fiumi, laghi, isole, nomi propri ecc. ecc.), ma quello di cui si sente la necessità (e penso con empatia agli stranieri che amano la nostra lingua) è un criterio che ci guidi a capire il _contributo_ di "zero" all'enunciato in cui viene ad essere impiegato. 
Ecco la ragione per la quale ritengo che l'italiano abbia bisogno di un supplemento investigativo secondo linee non ancora percorse.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  
Condivido la tua opinione. Ma come solitamente avviene, in tutte le lingue, le "eccezioni che confermano le regole" sono e sarebbero forse troppe ...  

Ciao, Webfaber 
Giustamente! Ma, vedi, era mia intenzione (e speranza, disattesa, purtroppo ... vedi il commento di Giorgio) poter fornire a Vallery un quadro specifico per la parola "felicità" che includesse, possibilmente, un'esemplificazione chiara e completa di contesto applicativo


----------



## vallery

Ciao Anja Ann! 
Mi hai fornito un bel quadro della parola_ felicità_, e ti ringrazio. Vorrei solo dirti che non credo che esista la felicità generica ( vedi il post numero11). Grazie anche a Giorgio Spizzi per il suo commento e a webfarer, e a tutti gli altri che hanno risposto alla mia domanda. Mi avete aiutato molto e non è finita qui, rifletterò ancora e poi ancora sugli articoli in generale.
Nella lingua russa gli articoli non ci sono proprio, perciò ho parecchie difficoltà nell’uso di essi in generale. A volte mi sembra che un articolo è un qualcosa in più… Ma so che non è così nella maggior parte dei casi.
Nel contesto che ho riportato ( è l’ultimo verso della mia poesia, nella quale faccio il “paragone” fra _il dolore_ e _la felicità_) non so se si tratta della felicità astratta o meno: credo che la felicità sia multi sfaccettata, in più, abbia moltissime facce ( non si tratta solo di visi umani), per ognuno di noi è un qualcosa di diverso, di inatteso, ognuno di noi potrebbe provare felicità in qualunque momento, e ciò che rende felice me, potrebbe lasciare indifferente qualcun altro. Vale anche all’incontrario, ovviamente. 

Vallery


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Ciao,

esitavo ad aprire un nuovo thread, ma mi sa che provo a formulare la mia domanda qui.

Traducendo da altre lingue verso l'italiano, mi sorgono spesso dubbi sulla *necessità degli articoli*. Come spesso capita, più uno elucubra e meno le cose diventano chiare, quindi chiedo la vostra opinione sulla *correttezza/scorrettezza dell'impiego/assenza degli articoli* nei seguenti esempi. Se poi qualcuno sapesse formulare una regola generalmente applicabile, sarebbe magnifico!

Guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e antiche usanze del luogo.
*Le *guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e *le *antiche usanze del luogo.

Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché aziende e comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.
Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché *le *aziende e *le *comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.

In questo caso, è necessario convocare amici e genitori degli allievi coinvolti.
In questo caso, è necessario convocare *gli *amici e *i *genitori degli allievi coinvolti.

Grazie sin d'ora per i vostri sempre utili riscontri!

Persia


----------



## Mutti57

Alessandro_Persia said:


> Ciao,
> 
> esitavo ad aprire un nuovo thread, ma mi sa che provo a formulare la mia domanda qui.
> 
> Traducendo da altre lingue verso l'italiano, mi sorgono spesso dubbi sulla *necessità degli articoli*. Come spesso capita, più uno elucubra e meno le cose diventano chiare, quindi chiedo la vostra opinione sulla *correttezza/scorrettezza dell'impiego/assenza degli articoli* nei seguenti esempi. Se poi qualcuno sapesse formulare una regola generalmente applicabile, sarebbe magnifico!
> 
> Guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e antiche usanze del luogo.
> *Le *guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e *le *antiche usanze del luogo.
> 
> Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché aziende e comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.
> Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché *le *aziende e *le *comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In questo caso, è necessario convocare amici e genitori degli allievi coinvolti.
> In questo caso, è necessario convocare *gli *amici e *i *genitori degli allievi coinvolti.
> 
> Grazie sin d'ora per i vostri sempre utili riscontri!
> 
> Persia




C'è una regola che determina l'assenza dell'articolo quando si enumera qualcosa (ho comprato scarpe, borsette, vestiti) che mi pare possa adattarsi alle frase sulle aziende e comitive.
Nella prima : Le guide (con l'articolo, perchè determina quali guide) mentre nella seconda parte mi rifaccio a quanto detto sopra (enumerazione).
Nella terza secondo la mia opinione l'articolo va messo.

Aspetterei però il parere di qualcuno piu competente della sottoscritta.

Ciao


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Ale,

la prima impressione è quella che entrambe le frasi di ciascuna coppia siano ineccepibili. Però si tratta d'una impressione insidiosa perché siamo di fronte a un caso classico di mancanza di ampie porzioni di testo che ci illuminino sull'alternativa più appropriata.

_Guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e antiche usanze del luogo. (questa, per es., in un pieghevole che illustri la scansione d'un viaggio, pare più appropriata di quella che segue)
*Le *guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e *le *antiche usanze del luogo. (...la quale menziona—si immagina per la prima volta—LE guide come se fossero un dato di conoscenza condiviso dallo scrittore e dai lettori)

Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché aziende e comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole. (qui parrebbe che le aziende e le comitive siano solo due delle possibili categorie di fruitori)
Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché *le *aziende e *le *comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole. (qui i determinanti hanno la funzione di segnalare che i fruitori degli spazi saranno/potranno essere LE aziende e LE comitive di cui GIA' si sa)

In questo caso, è necessario convocare amici e genitori degli allievi coinvolti. (in queste due credo che la presenza o l'assenza dei determinanti non cambi le cose)
In questo caso, è necessario convocare *gli *amici e *i *genitori degli allievi coinvolti.
_
Sono sempre più convinto che sia necessario un co-testo più ampio.

GS


----------



## Tandoi

Guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e antiche usanze del luogo.
*Le *guide indigene spiegano ai visitatori particolari interessanti e *le *antiche usanze del luogo.

La prima frase senza articoli potrebbe essere usata quasi esclusivamente in contesti come:  1) voce narrante di un documentario 2) testo di una guida turistica etc.
Gli articoli vengono tolti secondo un principio di elisione; l'effetto che si vuole raggiungere è di dare un senso di continuità/abitudinarietà all'azione (spiegare ai visitatori); 
dire "antiche usanze" invece di "le antiche usanze" dà un senso di maggiore indeterminazione; non è chiarissimo quali siano di volta in volta le antiche usanze spiegate, potrebbero cambiare di volta in volta, ciò che spiegano potrebbe essere generico, c'è un leggero senso di dubitabilità.

La frase con entrambi gli articoli (Le, le) potrebbe parimenti essere usata come voce narrante in un documentario, ma al 99%, mentre viene detta, lo spettatore vedrebbe esattamente la scena di cui si parla; è una frase  "a commento" (mentre senza gli articoli potremmo anche vedere qualcos'altro, per esempio dei visitatori e le guide che bevono insieme un bicchiere di vino e ridono; non ci aspettiamo di vedere esattamente quell'azione; potrebbe anche esserci un risvolto ironico).
Si badi che sto cercando solo di metterei luce sottili differenze tra le due frasi, che in realtà sono entrambi grammaticalmente corrette.
In italiano togliere gli articoli dà un leggero senso di "poetico" oppure "ineluttabile" (che avviene da sempre e sempre avverrà) o come detto è una classica elisione usata nei testi di guide o documentari o servizi giornalistici.




Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché aziende e comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.
Sono stati allestiti spazi per seminari e congressi, affinché *le *aziende e *le *comitive possano unire l'utile al dilettevole.

In una brochure (faccio il copywriter) dovresti quasi per forza usare la prima versione, per una questione sia di eleganza (la frase suona meglio, è più musicale) 
sia di ampiezza di significato. L'italiano deriva dal latino in cui gli articoli non c'erano: quando è possibile toglierli mantenendo inalterato il significato, spesso - nona empire - la frase suona più elegante; 
Saremmo "costretti"a mettere "le aziende" e "le comitive", se in una frase precedente avessimo già fatto cenno a queste aziende e comitive; in quel caso i "le" corrisponde a "quelle, quelle di cui parlavamo prima"; in quel caso, a rigore, andrebbe usato "tali aziende" oppure "le suddette2 (dette sopra, dette prima); sono espressioni dal sapore vagamente arcaico ma in realtà ancora usate per un semplici motivo: rendono inequivocabile la frase e il lettore non può confondersi: se mi dici "tali" vuol dire che me ne hai parlato prima.
Se invece mi dici "le aziende" mi viene da chiedermi "quali?" spiegami meglio, dammi più informazioni. Togliere i "le" dichiara di voler essere gemerci, ampi: virtualmente qualsiasi tipo di aziende -

In questo caso, è necessario convocare amici e genitori degli allievi coinvolti.
In questo caso, è necessario convocare *gli *amici e *i *genitori degli allievi coinvolti.

Qui, per una questione di suono, solo la prima versione è accettabile; la seconda è grammaticalmente corretta, nessun insegnante potrebbe metterci un segno rosso, ma è inascoltabile. Di nuovo, useresti "gli" e "i", se dovessi fare un distinguo, cioè se prima avessi detto che, in altri casi, è necessario convocare, che ne so, gli avvocati incaricati o chi di dovere; allora sì, che arrivata a questa frase, saresti costretto a dire: "in questo caso (sottinteso in quest'altro caso) è necessario convocare gli amici e i genitori".

Tieni conto che i titoli dei giornali sono sempre ellittici di articolo: "insegnante picchia allievo" "rettore convoca amici e genitori per le scuse"
nota che scuse ha "le"; è una questione di suono, poteva essere "per scuse" visto che stiamo elidendo tutto quello che si può elidere, ma "le scuse" è quasi una parola unica,
cioè una frase fatta ( si convoca "per le scuse"); ma sarebbe senza "le" se "per maggior chiarimenti".

Quest'ultimo esempio ti avrà forse causato ancor maggiore confusione, ma anche dimostrato che una regola fissa se c'è (io non lo conosco) è subordinata a un problema di suono, di cose che abbiamo già sentito e ci piacciono o ci irritano; espressioni o combinazioni di parole che alcuni ripetono per sfoggio di cultura e che altri evitano di adottare per motivi opposti, cioè per non sembrare dei "tromboni" (come probabilmente sto suonando io in questo momento!!)
Facile l'italiano, eh? 

Per finire e complicarti ulteriormente la vita: tieni presente che in Italia, specie al nord c'è chi mette l'articolo davanti ai nomi propri "La Stefania" "Il Paolo" (tipicamente lombardo), il che ha un suono francamente brutto ma è molto radicato nell'uso. Per questo motivo, spesso sentirai usare articoli dove non ci vanno o dove non ci stanno bene. Il modo migliore per imparare a destreggiarsi è leggere articoli giornalistici, noterai che in quelli di cronaca se ne fa grande uso, perché bisogna essere precisi, dettagliare (fare cronaca appunto), mentre ne troverai meno, e troverai meno congiunzioni e maggior uso di frasi ellittiche, negli articoli di opinionisti o comunque con un taglio più letterario.
Spero di non aver detto troppe castronerie e di esserti stato utile.


Firmato, 

Lo Alberto


----------

